
'Frenzy of hatred': The dramatic rise of far-right extremists - DanBC
https://news.sky.com/story/frenzy-of-hatred-the-dramatic-rise-of-far-right-extremists-11609611
======
beobab
I can’t help feeling that the general rise in hatred is fuelled by the press
reporting every news story with so much “outraging”.

“You must be outraged by this now!” seems to be a rallying cry. Chill. Yes,
there’s lots of chaotic evil people in the world, but most people are neutral,
good or lawful.

[edit to clarify who was who]

~~~
marcus_holmes
yep, journalism is all about the clicks, not the truth, these days. And people
click on shit like this.

